# refurbished iPhone - UK



## andyhargreaves (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like Apple are selling refurb iPhones in the UK soon...


http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/ukstore.woa/wa/RSLID?nclm=CertifiediPhone


edit:  that URL works now....


----------

